# Not My Little Angel



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

When taking Sergio for walks, he will stare at other dogs. To me he doesn't look aggressive. However dogs seem to growl or lunge or bark at him. He never barks or growls back. I have tried turning his head so he doesn't stare at the dogs. Lots of dogs here of all breeds. What can I do to help prevent other dogs from getting agitated by him?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

curly_DC said:


> When taking Sergio for walks, he will stare at other dogs. To me he doesn't look aggressive. However dogs seem to growl or lunge or bark at him. He never barks or growls back. I have tried turning his head so he doesn't stare at the dogs. Lots of dogs here of all breeds. What can I do to help prevent other dogs from getting agitated by him?


You need to divert his attention to keep him from staring at other dogs. For a little dog, that is asking to be attacked.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I have scolded him when I see him staring at a larger dog or any dog. He's just much more alert and can see or hear another dog from very far away. Why does he stare? Is he afraid?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

curly_DC said:


> I have scolded him when I see him staring at a larger dog or any dog. He's just much more alert and can see or hear another dog from very far away. Why does he stare? Is he afraid?


You don't want to scold him... You want to redirect him to look at you. You need to do a lot of practice OUTSIDE this situation getting his attention on you. Find a cue word that seems natural for you. It could be "look!"" it could be "leave it!"... It doesn't matter as long as you will remember to use it consistently.

Practice saying your word in a bright, excited tone of voice. Then wait. The moment he looks at you, either click or use a "marker" word, (yes!!! Will do) and give him a treat. Do this many, MANY times a day until he IMMEDIATELY looks at you the moment you give the cue. nOW you have a tool to get his attention.

Locking eyes with another dog is a challenge. The problem is that adolescent puppies, especially males, but females will do it too, do this very instinctively. If they did it with another pup the same age/size there would be a harmless scuffle, and one of the two would come out on top. Unfortunately, little dogs who challenge big dogs can cause the BIG dog to attack. The big dog will only MEAN to put the smaller one in his place, but because of the size difference, the little one can get badly hurt, or worse.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Does he have a favorite squeaky toy? Might consider taking his fave toy on the walk with you


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

What Karen said. Once you have taught him the "Look at me" command, it is really useful in all sorts of situations. Lots of treats are necessary at first. When you see the other dog in the distance, start the "Look at me" and treats. Hopefully, Sergio will be so focused on you that he won't even notice the other dog.

Try to step out of the way to sit/distract/treat him until the other dog passes by. If the other dog owner tries to chitchat, just say that you are doing a training session. Most people will smile and keep going.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> You need to divert his attention to keep him from staring at other dogs. For a little dog, that is asking to be attacked.


Just got back from puppy class, Timmy is crashed so I decided to jump on the computer. We talked about this at class today. The trainer always starts the class by asking what was a good thing and bad thing that happened this week. My good and bad thing were both the same. I started taking Timmy out in the "big world" for walks (yay!) but he's so distracted by all the smells and sights that it takes me ten minutes to walk two feet. I jokingly called him a stalker because he will stop walking and sit then stare any anyone and anything that goes by, bikers, walkers, cars, leaves blowing by, the UPS man but also dogs. Most of the dogs just walk by and some, who's owners I know, stop to say hi while Timmy runs behind my legs to peak. I really need to start bringing treats out with my to distract him, before he gets himself in trouble. I have been doing "look at me" inside for a while which he gets, but they really need to know this outside too. Moving this up to the top of my things to do with Timmy list. I guess I better get used to the list never being all crossed off.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. When I say "scolding" I don't mean hitting or yelling or anything like that. If I see the direction of his staring, by then the other dog has usually seen him, too. I have gently used my hand to turn his head away and have even said "Stop staring," like he understands.

The good thing is, he does this when people approach, too, and really I don't want to take away his instincts. Someone can be walking toward us from a very far distance, and Sergio's stare in the direction of that person notifies me way before I can see or hear anything. 

I don't want to take away his natural alertness. I also don't want dogs attacking him. Most of the dog parents in my neighborhood use the retractable leashes, and they don't seem to have very good leash control. Even though it's an ordinance to keep their dogs on a leash, some think that it doesn't apply to them or their dogs. I see some people playing with their dogs with the leash off all the time, and I don't like it. Mostly, if the dogs will lunge at my dog, I don't see how they wouldn't feel threatened by a child.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

curly_DC said:


> When taking Sergio for walks, he will stare at other dogs. To me he doesn't look aggressive. However dogs seem to growl or lunge or bark at him. He never barks or growls back. I have tried turning his head so he doesn't stare at the dogs. Lots of dogs here of all breeds. What can I do to help prevent other dogs from getting agitated by him?


 I'm trying to picture what exactly is going on. What distance does he stare, and what distance do the others react.? quick question, have you got the hair out of his eyes.?


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> I'm trying to picture what exactly is going on. What distance does he stare, and what distance do the others react.? quick question, have you got the hair out of his eyes.?


I think he can see, even though I haven't trimmed the hair from in front of his eyes b/c I don't want to blind him accidentally. I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow to be neutered, and then 2 weeks after that he's going to the groomer for a "trim."

Well, he usually sees them before they see him. Just yesterday we were walking inside behind glass and he noticed two large black dogs playing outside. I followed his gaze, and before I knew it, one of the dogs from outside stopped what he was doing and started staring back at my dog!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

curly_DC said:


> I think he can see, even though I haven't trimmed the hair from in front of his eyes b/c I don't want to blind him accidentally. I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow to be neutered, and then 2 weeks after that he's going to the groomer for a "trim."
> 
> Well, he usually sees them before they see him. Just yesterday we were walking inside behind glass and he noticed two large black dogs playing outside. I followed his gaze, and before I knew it, one of the dogs from outside stopped what he was doing and started staring back at my dog!


 Yeah , I sound like a broken record but, at what distance do these other dogs react? What does he do when approaching them ? When he sees them at a distance what does he do? How does he get along once he's met a dog ? Not sure if he is hypervigilant . Usually they look stressed once they do see a dog. But if he is not reacting when he first sees them , I don't think he's overly fearful. Usually a well socialized dog will avert their eyes when greeting. That's why I asked whether his eyes were visible. This is important for the other dog to be able to see his eyes. They use their calming signals with their eyes and their head turning. Need a video. LOL


----------

